
MSSQL hasn't been ported to Linux. Windows has been - viraptor
https://twitter.com/dev_console/status/799097696959287296
======
eb0la
I wonder how many kernel/windows api dependencies sqlsever has. Probably SQL
Server was never thought to be cross platform, and it is easier to include
part of the kernel interfaces for mediation than rewrite the whole beast.

If it makes sense commercially then MSFT could refactor the code...

